# Nagios - pnp4nagios and navis

## fratotec

Hi,

I try to install pnp4nagios-0.6.3 and nagvis-1.4.4 on the same machine.

My problem is that pnp4nagios depends on PHP with gd-external option,

but nagvis-1.4.4 requires PHP with gd .....

It is not possible to install PHP with both options, gd and gd-external.....

any ideas ??

thanks

Franz

----------

## msalerno

I recommend centreon.  It uses your nagios install and adds nicer graphs than pnp.  Not sure if there is an rebuild for the latest version, but its simple to install.  The installer has some issues with gentoo but nothing major.

http://www.centreon.com/

----------

## pavelliano

mm, i'm using both but centreon can't zoom into the graphs. so if you have SLAs it's a problem.

----------

